# Three dogs chatting.........



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Three dogs were sitting in the waiting room at the vet's when they struck up a conversation..

The black Lab turned to the Alsatian and said, 'So why are you here?"

The Alsatian replied, 'I'm a pisser. I piss on everything...the sofa, the curtains, the cat, the kids. But the final straw was last night when I pissed in the middle of my owner's bed.'

The black Lab said, 'So what is the vet going to do?'

'Gonna cut my nuts off,' came the reply from the Alsatian. 'They reckon it'll calm me down.

The black Lab then turned to the Rottweiler and asked, 'Why are you here? '

The Rottweiler said, 'I'm a digger. I dig under fences, dig up flowers and trees, I dig just for the Hell of it. When I'm inside, I dig up the carpets. But I went over the line last night when I dug a great bighole in my owner's couch.'

'So what are they going to do to you?' the black Lab inquired.

'Looks like I'm losing my nuts too', the dejected Rottweiler said. The Alsatian then turned to the black Lab and asked, 'Why are you in here?'

'I'm a shagger,' the black Lab said. 'I'll shag anything. I'll shag the cat, a pillow, the table, fence posts, whatever. I want to shag everything I see.. Yesterday, my owner had just got out of the shower and was bending down to dry her toes, and I just couldn't help myself. I hopped on her back and gave her one right there & then'.

The Alsatian & Rottweiler exchanged a sad glance and said,'So, nuts off for you too, huh?'

The black Lab said... 'No, I'm here to get my nails clipped........'


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: nice one


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

very good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

woof woof! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

